# Mind tricked by running water



## Bretrick (Nov 29, 2021)

Who has stood on a bridge and stared at the running water for at least 10 seconds then have the sensation that the bridge has started moving backwards?
What is this phenomenon called?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 29, 2021)

I've never done that but a similar experience comes to mind. When sitting in a car next to a truck and the truck starts moving (usually backing up), it seems like the car is moving.


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 29, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I've never done that but a similar experience comes to mind. When sitting in a car next to a truck and the truck starts moving (usually backing up), it seems like the car is moving.


That happens occasionally with me as well.
When it does happen, I press the brake to stop my car from moving


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 29, 2021)

I've had both of those experiences, not sure what it's called.


----------



## ohioboy (Nov 29, 2021)

Linear vection.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 29, 2021)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusions_of_self-motion

This is the only article I could find that explained linear vection in layman's terms and it was on the first page of my Google search. 

It's happened to me, and I don't like it when it does.


----------



## ohioboy (Nov 30, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusions_of_self-motion
> 
> This is the only article I could find that explained linear vection in layman's terms and it was on the first page of my Google search.
> 
> It's happened to me, and I don't like it when it does.


Me either. Like being in a car wash. The car is stationary, but with the brushes/belts moving, you swear you are too.


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2021)

I have had it happen to me on a train. 
Instincts take over and I catch myself about to press down the brakes which are not there lol


----------



## Shero (Nov 30, 2021)

Intresting phenomenon: called Vection






https://gizmodo.com/whats-that-weird-feeling-of-illusory-movement-on-trains-1584685203


----------

